

Show HN: Realtime Audience Feedback - dfj225
http://feedback-225.herokuapp.com/f/hn

======
dfj225
The creator here.

You can find the source at: <https://github.com/dfjones/Feedback>

The app is built using NodeJS with express and socket.io.

I hacked this together in a matter of hours, so there are definitely things
that could be done much better. However, I think this is a great proof-of-
concept.

